# Powder actuated guns?



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I have shot several thousand with mine, had 1 misfire. :thumbup:


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Ramset is my choice...I think Pasloads are a little pricey....however, with drive set fasteners getting better, the Ramset is not coming out of the box as often....probably will be on e-bay someday since i am thinking we haven't used it in a year or more. Contruction tools and equipment change so quickly with new technology abd better materials, I am amazed those os us that are in this field for a living can keep up. 

Every issue of a trade magazine has something new in it.


----------

